# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Sicherheitsaspekte bei der Anwendung von Denosumab (Prolia®, Xgeva®)

## Harald_1933

> Fälle von Vaskulitis und Risiko für schwere Hypokalzämien (UAW-News International)


Bitte *hier weiterlesen.*

*"Zur Resignation gehört Charakter"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------

